# Seems a little high to me!



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, you all have been really helpful so far getting my on the right page to subcontract this winter. I've been researching a commercial insurance policy and have some numbers. The cheapest I found for a $1 Million liability plan was $2300 a year. Seems really high to me. Obviously that includes full coverage on my truck and plow, but still seems really high. What are others paying for insurance (I'm in Detroit Michigan area). 
thanks


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That does seem high.

Try Ivey & Brown...they're in Hartland.

Margaret Brown ~ 810.632.6777


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Aspen Insurance out of grand rapids. Rick casteneda is his name. Much much much cheaper than that.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

blackDiesel;1076438 said:


> Hey everyone, you all have been really helpful so far getting my on the right page to subcontract this winter. I've been researching a commercial insurance policy and have some numbers. The cheapest I found for a $1 Million liability plan was $2300 a year. Seems really high to me. Obviously that includes full coverage on my truck and plow, but still seems really high. What are others paying for insurance (I'm in Detroit Michigan area).
> thanks


$2300 a year for Liability and full commercial on the truck....That does not seem that far out of line.......If your only Insuring for snow.You are going to find prices are pretty high...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Doesn't seem too high to me, either. Also, how old are you and how much experience do have plowing snow? How is your driving record? If you have no history in the industry, you will be a high risk for potential claims. At 60 yrs old with a ten year history of no claims, General Liability and full coverage commercial vehicle insurance for me totaled about $1500/yr.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1076460 said:


> That does seem high.
> 
> Try Ivey & Brown...they're in Hartland.
> 
> Margaret Brown ~ 810.632.6777


Is this the Number i have been waiting for you to give me.....Ummmm....THANKS!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

........................


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;1076489 said:


> Is this the Number i have been waiting for you to give me.....Ummmm....THANKS!!!!!:waving:


Actually it is...would a friendly reminder kill you!

You're welcome sir.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I use Ivey & Brown. Maggy has always been good to me.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Especially for a startup or low-experience gig, seems like a decent price.

Could be on a $3000 beater with a plow or a 50k beauty; might make a bit of a difference on the auto side.


----------



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the advice, I'll look into those companies. And yes, my truck is newer so I'm sure it's not helping the quote... I'll let you know what they say when I call them soon-


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

Does everyone use Maggie for insurance?? She is awesome! One thing though. You should make sure your annual sales are set right. Just got a notice today about an audit from Hastings. She still had my figures from 5 years ago. Looks like a big underpayment this year  Oh well Maggie is still great.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have 2mil gl and a "any auto" policy for $3500 for the year with auto owners. and Im around west mi. I deal with Sue Baxter at Buiten & Associates. Her number is 616-284-3025 They are out of Grand Rapids


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A lot of insurance is based on your zip code too. And what others already said,plus not they use your credit score to and what your company gross is.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I pay just under 1950.00 for my liability, commercial auto and replacement of my smaller equipment for fire or theft.


----------

